# 1984 F150



## GLC (Dec 21, 1999)

I have a 84 Ford F150 that started smoking. I was wondering should I rebuild the motor and if I do, do u all know any place where I can get a 302 motor for this truck? It is a nice looking truck and I hate to sell it just cuz the motor is going bad. Any and all replies are appreciated.

Thanks
GLC


----------



## BobbyB (Aug 30, 2000)

Glc i don't know if jasper engines are available in alabma or not i will try to se if they have a website i've heard alot of good things about there engines. Bobby


----------



## BobbyB (Aug 30, 2000)

http://www.jasperengines.com/frames.html
I checked the price of a new 302 it would coust you just under 2,000 dollers while your at it might as well go to a 351 good luck on your search


----------



## Evan528 (Jan 12, 2000)

A new engine is going to cost you more than the entire truck is worth.


----------



## Craig Jones (Sep 23, 2000)

I put an Jasper 302 in my mercury two years ago. Same engine. It ran me about 1900.00 and $650.00 labor to install it. I have put about 30,000 miles on it so far and has been a great engine. The only problem is the engine is worth more than the car but it is reliable.

The web site is http://www.jasperengines.com.


----------



## 65hoss (Sep 4, 2000)

Fred Jones is the authorized remanufacturer of ford motors. Call the local dealership and they might can get you a #. I bought one in 1992 and paid around $1000 then. I don't know what they are now but it has been a great motor. Remanufactured is always better than rebuilt.


----------

